# how does this sound?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*mobo choices*

ok, at this point, all i'm looking for is a sub-150 dollar motherboard- 

intel OR AMD
PCI-E (only need 1 gfx slot)
GB ethernet
*4* RAM slots
Must fit Antec 900 case (ATX and mATX)
no fanless design or heatpipes (in otherwords, i like the old fashioned fan system)
4 or 6 SATA (prefer SATA2 but not neccesity)
6+ rear USB (preferred, apparently most only supply 4 nowadays)
2+ 1394a (one each front/rear) (preferred)

I have a sound blaster live digital so onboard audio isn't a factor.

Here's some that i'm looking at, if there's one you like/have thats not listed and meets my specs do post it. (pretty muche every one fry's has from 85 to 110 bucks)

*http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5066475* 85
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5138996 109
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4775779 90
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5061025 80
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4968181 95
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5329938 100


Keep in mind that i'll have to also buy a processor and heatsink, so the cheaper the mobo (but not like $40 cheap) the better. If it's a 20 pin mobo that'll save me PSU cost. If it has 2 IDE slots, that'll save me SATA burner cost.

Here's my budget:

3.0GHz P4 single core $77
700w PSU $120
SATA DVD Writemaster $55
GeForce 7600GT $140 ($100)
RAM $150
mobo $150

That's 550 bucks i pretty much know i'm going to spend before i even get to the mobo.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm going to stay single core (cost) in the 3.0-3.2 range (prefer intel), 2GB hard memory regardless, 7600GT, and the TT 700w PSU.

3.0GHz P4 single core $77
700w PSU $120
GeForce 7600GT $100
RAM $100 
ASUS P5NSLI  $90 


That's 500 bucks even, roughly what i was looking for. How does that sound?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

TBH I really wouldn't buy any of those boards for my builds. I would take a look at something like this:
http://shop4.outpost.com/product/5266117?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

for coolers:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101013 $15 (i can transfer my current fan across)

not sure on northbridge yet...I know i want to use an active NB but can't find any with decent prices.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

ouch.

also, i changed my specs after doing a budget workshop with myself.. 

I'm getting a 7800GS from an internet friend in january that he's had for 2 and a half years for 70 bucks.

the SATA version of the DVD burner i have now is 33 bucks. So i am going to get 2 of those and sell mine for 30. 

The SATA version of my 320GB HDD is 75 off ebay new, i'm going to get one of those and ghost over, then sell mine for 60. 

That way i wont need any IDE controllers and opens my option choice about 3 times as much. It just has to have 4 SATA headers or more ( 2 HDD and 2 DVDRW, room for a third down the road would be nice). And it'll clean my case up alot. 

I will have $128 in my computer fund just off paychecks at $5 a week plus the 28 from these last 2 weeks. should have 50 or so dollars off DVD sales so that puts me at 175 already. Count in 2 dollars a week from chores is 56 bucks, and 20 from birthday/christmas so that puts me at 250 bucks. That'll cover everything except the new power supply, and i can deal with hopefully via a 20 to 24 adapter since mines a 600 watt right now (but only 20 pins). My parents will cover mobo cost for birthday.


Here's one im looking at now-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128017

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131022 (would use zalman cooler without question probably due to heat pipe)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

 i'm a little bored...

IF ($paycheck <= $50){
$computer_fund1 == 0.15*$paycheck;
$bank_fund == 0.24*$paycheck;
$gas_fund == 0.30*$paycheck;
$pocket_fund == 0.30*$paycheck

$pc_count1 == 24
$comp_fund_sub1 == $computer_fund1*$pc_count1
}

IF ($paycheck > $50){
$computer_fund2 == 0.25*$paycheck;
$bank_fund == 0.25*$paycheck;
$gas_fund == 0.25*$paycheck;
$pocket_fund == 0.25*$paycheck

$pc_count2 == 26
$comp_fund_sub2 == $computer_fund2*$pc_count2
}

$DVD_profit_per_disc == 3.00
$comp_fund_from_DVD == 75.00

$Chores_income_per_week == 10.00
$weeks_left_in_year == 28
$comp_fund_from_chores == 2.00*$weeks_left_in_year

$comp_funds_from_inet == 70.00

$comp_fund_from_bday == 25.00
$comp_fund_from_xmas == 25.00

$total_est_comp_fund: 
$comp_fund_sub1+$comp_fund_sub2+$comp_fund_from_DVD+$comp_fund_from_chores+$comp_fund_from_inet+$comp_fund_from_bday+$comp_fund_from_xmas

119 + 20 + 75 + 56 + 70 + 25 + 25 = 390

- 85 (CPU)

305

-70 (DVDRW)

235

-70 (GFX)

265

-125 (RAM)

140

-120 (PSU)

20

+25 old DVDRW)

45

-40 (cooler)

5


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

Is that C++ or Java?

Go for the DS3 version of the 965P. Much better.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128012

Or better yet the N650SLI for SLI support:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

neither just kinda got bored....but kinda in between of PHP and javascript since those are the 2 i know.

****e wow on that DS3...hmm..thank you mucho that's now moved up on that there list of mine


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

You're welcome. The DS3 is rock solid (Just ask Joe aka linderman) and I own the DS4 in my own computer at home and love it. Both are excellent choices.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*



TheMatt said:


> You're welcome. The DS3 is rock solid (Just ask Joe aka linderman) and I own the DS4 in my own computer at home and love it. Both are excellent choices.


ahhh yes back to Mr. Linderman....


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

Well i can combine CPU and cooler budget allotments and get this for a CPU since it includes a HSF, and spend the rest of the alloted cooling budget on a north and south bridge cooler set.


mobo

CPU

PSU


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

I wouldn't exactly do that. Go for the 631 instead as the 630 is the Prescott core and runs VERY hot. You will not get by with the stock Intel cooler there.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116004


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

ah ok thank you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

No problem. :smile:


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: mobo choices*



magnethead said:


> CPU


Aren't Pentium 4 processors dated anyhow?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: mobo choices*

personally I could not bring myself to "buy" a new pentium D processor


not when you can buy the allendales so cheaply and they overclock very well, the low end Core-2 D's give the "D" all the fight for speed it wants!


we wont even talk about what Conroe's big brothers do to the "D"


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

price is the big constraint on the CPU. 

2.2 E4500- 146
2.33 E6550- 180
2.6 E6750- 212

I'm not going to overclock to start, maybe after i have everything running i might bump it up quarter GHz just to see the difference. The single core is all i can afford at the moment..if i like it i'll stick with it.

I'd like to go dual 2.4's (i have a 2.8HT right now) but money just isnt there.

I would about stop there, even that's looking wayyy down the road. I could only imagine a QX6850 *eek*

I agree with linderman, theres something strange about saying Pentium _D_


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

That looks like a pretty decent system for the price.

That power supply is a good size. I take it you plan on buying a quality supply now to allow you to upgrade later? Good choice!

As far as that cooler, I don't have any experience with it, so I can't tell you if it is good or bad. I myself like the Zalman coolers (They are quiet and effective), but do cost a bit more.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would spend a little money and bump up to the 965P-DS3 like we discussed. Since you are getting the 631, the Intel stock cooling will do you just fine as the Cedar Mill core is very cool.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: mobo choices*

with a decent motherboard like the gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 revision 3.3 you could overclock an E4300 ($89.00) and get 3.0 ghz 

dont forget the new intel cpu's process more data per clock cycle, so you cant really compare an old 2.8 against the new 2.8 ????


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

where do you see an E4300 for 90 dollars? neweg wants 120. 

not to mention i myself wouldnt want to push a processor a full gig past rated...! (not to mention a dual core!)

good, that means what i have now is similar to a 2.2 or 2.4 then.

Even if i moved funds around, this is the most i'd realistically get. And even then is says that temps can be questionable. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116238


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

matt, go ahead and merge this thread with the other sinc enothing's really set in stone yet.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

also, i'll use the factory intel HSF unless told otherwise, i have a fan that measures 60mm diagonally from mount hole center to hole center if the motherboard's OEM northbridge will allow the use of it. Unless there are issues with the southbridge, i'll leave it passive and let the case take care of that one .


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

You can get a nice Ram for $100. Probably 2GB (2 x 1GB)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Skaarj said:


> You can get a nice Ram for $100. Probably 2GB (2 x 1GB)


DDR2 800 is 136 from crucial. That's the only company i trust with memory.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: mobo choices*

also look on mwave.com and frys.com and tigerdirect.com


these cpu's come with a factory heat sink which will be fine until you are ready to overclock

and most all users of the E4300 are getting them to 2.9 to 3.0 and STABLE too


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

Then I guess you will have to up your budget for your RAM a bit.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*



linderman said:


> also look on mwave.com and frys.com and tigerdirect.com
> 
> 
> these cpu's come with a factory heat sink which will be fine until you are ready to overclock
> ...


That's just nutty! dang thanks for telling me....I'll only go to 2.4 or 6 though for reliability reasons. Now sure on cooler then, pretty much locked into a zalman 9700 pure copper wouldn't I?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

checked all those, dont see it that low? I cant even find that mwave has it at all?

just read some of the newegg reviews...










i dont think i've ever heard a 1.8 getting OC'd to 3.2....absolutely WOW.



> Pros: OCed to 3.0GHz at stock voltage, and a nudge up to 1.40V vcore pushed it to 3.2GHz. Great value for the result achieved!
> 
> Cons: I couldn't wait until the impending price drop occurred, although I don't think this little cheapy will drop too significantly in price at that time.
> 
> Other Thoughts: Running on a Gigabyte DS3 Rev 3.3 and an Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro HSF, with 2G Corsair DDR2 800 - all purchased from the Egg of course!


Now hows does the 200 FSB effect things? Everything i look at is 800 and higher...how much does this slow it, in video editing and games, ect?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Dont go for DDR2 800 MHz, go for a dual channel pair of DDR2 667 MHz. The extra speed and money will be wasted.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146567


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: mobo choices*

either 9500 or 9700 are both great performing coolers


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

Remember if you are overclocking, get the fastest RAM your board supports.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*



TheMatt said:


> Remember if you are overclocking, get the fastest RAM your board supports.


that's what i'm trying to figure out. I'm going to overclock to 2.6 GHz but it only has a 200MHz FSB..the memory will at least be high speed ( http://crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=50AD4B42A5CA7304 )


er now that i wiki it, do i set FSB to 800 MHZ with a multiplier of 3.25, or would that be too high? Should i just set it to 400 and 6.5? I'm learning remember, and i dont have anything in my hands yet.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Skaarj said:


> Then I guess you will have to up your budget for your RAM a bit.


by the end of the year i'll have an extra 500 bucks sitting around to tap into a little if i need to to finish the computer fund.


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

I guess that works...you can always just slap another stick or two on later


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well i'm getting a pair of 1 GB sticks up front. Later on i might get a pair of 512's. I mean i'm keeping 2 gig's of virtual memory on my 320 drive, so between that and 2 gigs of hard, i may not even need a third gig.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

for the same price as that pentium 4, you can get a e2140. its the lowest end dual core based on core 2, but its still faster than that p4, plus its very easy to overclock, since it runs on 800mhz fsb, and most current mobos support up to 1333 officially. no need to up voltage or get after market cooling, it should be good for 2.64ghz with a 1333fsb on stock voltage.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

floydfan said:


> for the same price as that pentium 4, you can get a e2140. its the lowest end dual core based on core 2, but its still faster than that p4, plus its very easy to overclock, since it runs on 800mhz fsb, and most current mobos support up to 1333 officially. no need to up voltage or get after market cooling, it should be good for 2.64ghz with a 1333fsb on stock voltage.


see other topic. Thanks for recomending though, am looking at now.


Matt, or whoever has the power, PLEASE merge this into my other topic....


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

Linderman, what's your experience with the E2140 ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037 ) as was recommended in the other topic (which needs to get merged into this one)? It's 76 bucks and basically same OC abilities with a much higher FSB. Only 1 MB of L2...dont know how that would effect..



> Pros: I don't care what anyone tells you, this is fine for a serious gaming rig. With a Gigabyte DS-965P-DS3 mobo it was just a matter of dialing in the settings to reach 2.4 gig WITH EASE. No overvoltage, stock cooler, plain old 380watt power supply with a 8600GT. Plays FEAR with everything maxed, neither has ever reached max in task manager while doing so. Using the onboard sound also. 1200FSB - not one single hiccup.
> 
> Cons: NONE! You are a fool if you don't go Intel nowadays!
> 
> Other Thoughts: Get this in a 965 mobo, and you are set for a few years, then upgrade to a quad core when they are cheap - spend the money on the video/sound cards if you game.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*

thanks for combining the topics, Matt or whoever. 

How much would 1MB of L2 vs 2MB Shared cache make a difference? the 2140 is a lot cheaper than the 4300, though the 43 has better L2 it seems and a higher base freq.....but they OC to the same speed it seems. There's a 30 dollar difference, and i'l like to save where i can but at the same time get performance. 

I go alot of 3D gaming (GTR2 Racing sim) and would like 40 FPS on the more demanding tracks, plus i do video editing, audio work, and internet. 

Right now, on Spa-francorchamps (the heaviest track in GTR2) with my 5500 at default values and the 2.8 hyper-threading, i got 16 FPS with game set to directX7, and everything set to low in the game. 

If u use DX9 and turn everything up, i'm in the single digits.

There's your baseline.


ok, now i had the 6550 recommended to me....which can supposedly run 2.6 Ghz on the stock HSF....i supposed that would fit in my budget if i moved it around some...opinions?


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

theres very little difference between them. heres some game benchmarks with a 2160 (same cpu but higher multi) and a e4300 both running at 2.4ghz, theres barely a difference. http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=651&p=3


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the other thing that was brought to my attention was the FSB. The allendales only have a 800 FSB, and if i want to save money overall, i might as well use what my mobo supports and got to 1333. 

I need to look at my budget, but i may well get that 6550. dual 2.33's can't be that slow, nor when OC'd to 2.6 or even 2.8 with a voltage bump.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you would be better off looking at the E4500 >>>> it has the higher multiplier like the other E4XXX's but has the 1333mhz bus


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have only played with one 2160 I wasnt impressed at all, but then again if you read all the reviews they really only tout them as "dumb dumb" stations >>>>> web surfing, word processing and internet research in a corporate world kind of thing; not much horsepower really

I think you could do better than that


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the 4500 aint bad, bit pricey and dont know the HSF status...something like that looks like i could bump to 3.0 safely, dont know if the stock HSF would be safe to use or not. Can't imagine what dual 3.0's would feel like. 

I need to go look at my budget real quick. 

Also, why is the 700 watt unit the cheapest of the TT toughpowers? even the 600 costs more. If anywhere, i'd like to save money there by dropping down to a 600 watt unit, but i still want 6 SATA ports and a 80-PLUS certification. Plus i like the idea of 4 12 volt rails. i'm going all SATA so only the fans and graphics card will use the old molex connection. And i'm going to give the card it's own dedicated rail if at all possible.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Fry's must have a sale on it. As for the E4400, that is a good middle ground and you will probably be able to go to 3.0 GHz. I would stick at that speed as it will be plenty fast at that speed.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

mobo- 100
GFX card- 70 (outside deal)
PSU- 120 (would like down to 100 if at all possible?)
RAM- 136
DVD burner- 46 (after ebaying mine)
CPU- 150
CPU cooling- 50

570 bucks outa my pocket! ouch! I better start finding some money....(my parents will pay for the mobo at least) the CPU and PSU are the 2 independants, if can get those costs down any..which for the CPU depends on performance :/


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> Fry's must have a sale on it. As for the E4400, that is a good middle ground and you will probably be able to go to 3.0 GHz. I would stick at that speed as it will be plenty fast at that speed.


i checked newegg and frys

the E4400? that's a 10xx FSB isn't it? Not that it'd be a big difference. Although at 126 bucks and hitting 2.6 on stock cooler saves me lots of $$. But yet the reviews seem like it's OC ability and stability are spotty at best. I may as well stick with the 4500 if it's stock HSF is worth anything for OC'ing.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The E4400 has an 800 MHz FSB and TBH the FSB (as usual) is the bottleneck in the processor, not the core speed or cache. If you are lucky, you should be able to overclock it to a 1066 MHz FSB.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> The E4400 has an 800 MHz FSB and TBH the FSB (as usual) is the bottleneck in the processor, not the core speed or cache. If you are lucky, you should be able to overclock it to a 1066 MHz FSB.


Well as linderman said, the 4500 is a 1333 (supposedly) and if the stock HSF supported it, i could OC on up to 2.6. Not that dual 2.2's is slow....


edit- Linderman says it's 1333, but newegg lists it as an 800....what gives? is it 1333 when OC'd?


Under no case nor scenario do i want anything other than a 1066 or 1333 FSB. Preferably 1333 so that i can blame the graphics card or RAM for the bottleneck.


that 6550 makes me drool more and more...but my money supply/budget/common sense says :4-thatsba


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you overclock it, the FSB goes up. You can probably easily overclock an E6320 to 1333 MHz FSB. Just make sure you get a board supporting the 1333 MHz FSB for max stability. Because in reality there is a higher demand for the low end E6320s than the higher end E6550s and E6750s, a lot of the E6320s are actually E6550s and E6750s that are stable at those speeds but with lower locked multipliers.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: mobo choices*



magnethead said:


> thanks for combining the topics, Matt or whoever.
> 
> How much would 1MB of L2 vs 2MB Shared cache make a difference? the 2140 is a lot cheaper than the 4300, though the 43 has better L2 it seems and a higher base freq.....but they OC to the same speed it seems. There's a 30 dollar difference, and i'l like to save where i can but at the same time get performance.
> 
> ...


visual: This is with FFB low, eye candy off, DX7, all other video stuff on low, at spa. NOW you can see why i want a new system.

http://www.auto-chat.net/spa_sht.gif


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> When you overclock it, the FSB goes up. You can probably easily overclock an E6320 to 1333 MHz FSB. Just make sure you get a board supporting the 1333 MHz FSB for max stability. Because in reality there is a higher demand for the low end E6320s than the higher end E6550s and E6750s, a lot of the E6320s are actually E6550s and E6750s that are stable at those speeds but with lower locked multipliers.


the DS3 supports 1333. The 4 MB of L2 looks good to me. I'll be using DDR2 800 PC6400 memory (max board supports apparently). 

a 1.8 @ 1066 OC'd to 2.8 @ 1333.....now THAT should fix those FPS problems....especially with stock cooler is nice.

mobo- 100
GFX card- 70 (outside deal)
PSU- 90 ( http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2932372&CatId=1483 )
RAM- 136
DVD burner- 46 (after ebaying mine)
CPU- 165

down to $507.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Keep in mind upgrading or even overclocking the GPU will have a much bigger impact on gaming performance than overclocking the processor.

The image link you posted is bad. It says forbidden.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> Keep in mind upgrading or even overclocking the GPU will have a much bigger impact on gaming performance than overclocking the processor.
> 
> The image link you posted is bad. It says forbidden.


click the URL and hit enter. it's something with the white page system in my site..clicking links wont work but entering (or pressing enter manually) does.

also, i found this- http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2932372&CatId=1483 . It's less the 80 plus cert and toughpower name, but it's alot cheaper and same company.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Timetable: 

mobo: for my birthday (oct 16)

RAM- shortly thereafter (end of oct/first 2 weeks nov)

CPU- however long after RAM it takes for funds to build (maybe even same time? though doubtful) (by christmas i hope?)

PSU- however long after CPU it takes for funds to build (early-mid january)

GFX card- won't be able to buy it until mid-late jan or early feb..have to wait for my source to upgrade cards.

DVD drives- will be absolute last on the list to be swapped.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The PurePower is OK, and while it is better than a lot of the No-Names, TBH I would not put it in any of my own systems.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> The PurePower is OK, and while it is better than a lot of the No-Names, TBH I would not put it in any of my own systems.


any specific reason? I'd rather have the toughpower, but everywhere i look the toughpower 600 is more than the 700..and thats 120 bucks minimum. But depending on how much money i have, i mey get the TP 700 anyways.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The general lower quality of the individual components that go into it. It is not a top notch unit that I would trust not to fail or damage other components.

The OCZ GameXtreme 700w is another good choice, and the 600w version of the GameXtreme is also solid.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341001


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

for that kind of regular price i'll stick with the TP700.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok what i'll do is move thy timeframes around, get the PSU first since it'll be the only thing that will work with both systems and that'll let me sell my 600 watt unit (which is worth more because it has a blingy LED fan). Then i'll get the RAM and finally the CPU. And i have a list of part i'm trying to sell first before i put them on ebay.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The TT Pure Power = A REAL *DOG*


The Toughpower is actually not made by Thermaltake (TT) its made by channelwell >>>>> channelwell is a great OEM when the reseller is not forcing them to cut corners >>>>> all the toughpower units are awesome with exception of the 550 watt >>>> that one unit is bogus >>>> really made by TT

the 700 watt is a great choice for that money

sometimes at fry's the 750 toughpower can be bought for $125.00

dont forget to shop mwave.com / refurbished they have some hot deals from time to time if you are not in a hurry>>>> I have bought plenty of the refurb stuff >>>>> no boinkers yet :tongue: I probally just jinxed myself !!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Matt if you get a chance, browse those links i pasted about the E4XXX

interesting stuff >>>>


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

linderman said:


> The TT Pure Power = A REAL *DOG*
> 
> 
> The Toughpower is actually not made by Thermaltake (TT) its made by channelwell >>>>> channelwell is a great OEM when the reseller is not forcing them to cut corners >>>>> all the toughpower units are awesome with exception of the 550 watt >>>> that one unit is bogus >>>> really made by TT
> ...


ahhh ok that's the kind of answer i was looking for. 

I'm scrounging up any and everything i can find to make money off of, either through pawn shop or ebay. Heck if for sale ads were legal here, i'd make one. Got all kinds of junk layin around in my closet (2 cardboard boxes full and a shelf and a half)

$600 wasn't the kind of final cost i was looking for, but oh well. Long as i got the money and enough leftover for gas, pocket, and income tax, i'm good.


----------

